# Salmon At The 6th Street Dam!



## crosscobra (Aug 5, 2007)

well i went 1 for 1 LAST NIGHT (SEE PIC BELOW) saw alot of salmon jumping 20 or so.... saw alot of snaggers at the dam and guys libing in a boat by the boil.. can't wait to go to the bait shops and tell all fishermen about the fish being at the 6th street....


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

ok...nice pic of you, I guess--but where's the fish?


----------



## no lead (Jul 28, 2005)

what kind of salmon is that? why are the scales all gone?


----------



## Steelplugger (Mar 8, 2006)

jesus, I hope that isn't the line hanging out of its mouth.... if so it looks to be 50 lb? Anyway, that fish looks like its been to hell and back! lol... nice.


----------



## Bobber Down (Sep 7, 2007)

no lead said:


> what kind of salmon is that? why are the scales all gone?


Because the fish looks like it was transported from the Allegan Dam.:lol:


----------



## bigsid (Jan 13, 2003)

no lead said:


> what kind of salmon is that? why are the scales all gone?


Coho I believe. The reason it's shedding scales is because it's really fresh. The guys on the big lake tend to "comment" about the amount of scales they get in their boat.

I'd say that one's going to be really tasty!:corkysm55

Seeya down there...Sid


----------



## crosscobra (Aug 5, 2007)

Steelplugger said:


> jesus, I hope that isn't the line hanging out of its mouth.... if so it looks to be 50 lb? Anyway, that fish looks like its been to hell and back! lol... nice.


 thats my stringer i was using 15lb braid with a 12lb leader


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Ahhhh.... isn't that fish cute! You putting it in your aquairium Jay?? LOL!!


----------



## hawkeyeridgeoutfitters (Apr 16, 2006)

I spent a hour down there the other day never seen a fish try to jump the dam. Its a few days before things will really start to turn on.


----------



## bigsid (Jan 13, 2003)

waterfoul said:


> Ahhhh.... isn't that fish cute! You putting it in your aquairium Jay?? LOL!!


I'll take three of those any day.....They *really* look cute sizzling on my grill!!:corkysm55:corkysm55

Sid


----------



## crosscobra (Aug 5, 2007)

wow mikes got jokes lol.... yeah hes swimming in ir right now.... i have fresh spawn now so i am happy havn't cooked it up yet if anyone knows some good recipe's send me a pm


----------



## Downrod (Feb 20, 2002)

I was 1 for 1 at 6th street last night. Not much action except for the snaggers in the boils. they seemed to have a fish on every 5 minutes.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

crosscobra said:


> can't wait to go to the bait shops and tell all fishermen about the fish being at the 6th street....


Let it go already. From the pic, it looks like your a tad over 12, so you may want to stop trying to instigate an argument.


----------



## J - Rod (Oct 27, 2004)

Steelplugger said:


> Anyway, that fish looks like its been to hell and back! lol... nice.


???  That's about as fresh a fish I've ever seen from the river. Looks just like the ones we catch in the big lake.

I'm with Sid, Ain't nothing better to eat than a fresh little coho.


----------



## J - Rod (Oct 27, 2004)

Downrod said:


> Not much action except for the snaggers in the boils.


Careful now, as I learned last year, you might offend someone with a comment like that. Snaggers have feelings too you know.:lol:


----------



## crosscobra (Aug 5, 2007)

J - Rod said:


> Careful now, as I learned last year, you might offend someone with a comment like that. Snaggers have feelings too you know.:lol:


 
lol... yeah i was out again on sunday TONS of peope ripping at the boil..... but i must say thay did better then me.. they caught a fish everyother cast... so yeah... i went o gander yesterdat talked to like 10 pople they said this will be down there with a few on saterday


----------



## shmarly (Nov 19, 2002)

Hay cuzin, MORE RON! azin yera.


----------



## msunolimit (Aug 20, 2006)

thousandcasts said:


> ok...nice pic of you, I guess--but where's the fish?


 :lol::lol: What'd ya catch it on? :lol::lol:


----------



## crosscobra (Aug 5, 2007)

shmarly said:


> Hay cuzin, MORE RON! azin yera.


back at ya shiner


----------



## Steelplugger (Mar 8, 2006)

J - Rod said:


> ???  That's about as fresh a fish I've ever seen from the river. Looks just like the ones we catch in the big lake.
> 
> I'm with Sid, Ain't nothing better to eat than a fresh little coho.


 
I agree its a very pretty fish, I was just reffering to the fact that it looks like it was drug over the pavement for a bit lol .. I would love to catch some of those, problem is they are all 300 yards downriver of sixth street belly up on the river bottom... sad to see so many freshies dead like that , probably water temps?


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Was there some kind of fish kill? Was it reported and did anyone else here of this?

Marc


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

kingfisher2 said:


> Was there some kind of fish kill? Was it reported and did anyone else here of this?
> 
> Marc


It was either water temps or the CBRA virus. "ClydesinBoilsRippingAway"

CBRA can effect fish that are stressed from water temps.  :lol:


----------



## shmarly (Nov 19, 2002)

Cosco bra, Is yer reel name Blaster? Do you hail from Bartertown?


----------



## crosscobra (Aug 5, 2007)

shmarly said:


> Cosco bra, Is yer reel name Blaster? Do you hail from Bartertown?


naw bra.... lol


----------



## axisgear (Jan 24, 2007)

I heard CBRA can affect fish at any time they are in the rivers! I saw some salmon being affected by this disease on Sunday and thought it would be a good idea to administer the 1-800-292-7800 antibiotic......And it WORKED!!!!! Just goes to show our money IS going to a good cause! 

Thanks boys [and girls] in green!


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

axisgear said:


> Thanks boys [and girls] in green!


Absolutely!!!! I got checked during the early goose season by CO Ivan Perez. After checking for non-toxic shot, licenses/stamp & plugged-magazine, we had a real nice conversation. I mentioned that he had one of the toughest jobs in the world, and he said, "no, it's the BEST job in the world!"


----------



## jasburrito (Sep 18, 2007)

Stopped once this year was just asked to see the color of my licence and if we had any he wanted to see them. Lake bella vista. 

Not that I wanna see the dnr but it could help weed out some of the herd if they showed up at 6th once in a while.


----------



## msunolimit (Aug 20, 2006)

jasburrito said:


> Stopped once this year was just asked to see the color of my licence and if we had any he wanted to see them. Lake bella vista.
> 
> Not that I wanna see the dnr but it could help weed out some of the herd if they showed up at 6th once in a while.


Funny, my buddy lives on Lake Bella Vista, and I've seen DNR and County Sheriff patrolling more there than anywhere else...And it's a private lake!  

On a positive note, had a CO get back to me in regards to 6th street. Called RAP the night before, and the CO called me after spending a few hours at the dam...According to him, there are now 2-3 COs in Kent county. Hopefully this curbs the problem.


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

Thats strange about the DNR on Bella Vista. I grew up on a lake just down the road (which is also private) and have never seen a DNR on it in my lifetime (or on Bella Vista for that matter). The county sheriffs do patrol all the lakes in that area on a regular basis though. Come to think of it, I have NEVER gotten stopped by a CO in Kent county and I fish there more than anywhere else (I have seen them patroling, just never stopped). I have gotten checked in Manistee, Lake, Mason, Newaygo, Muskegon, Ottawa, Wexford and Mecosta counties however.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Durring the Gander Mountan Braggin Bass Wednesday night tournament season, the Kent County Sherrif is on the lake ever night we are there... too bad we were done the week before those two men died. If our tournament had still been going on I gaurentee that accident would not have happened, there would have been 25-35 more boats on the lake, and a sherrif patrol.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Kent county downtown GR is the ONLY place I ever been stopped by the DNR. About every 2-3 years. Always glad to talk to them, answer-ask some questions and maybe learn something. Ought to be more of them down there, especially in the summer when the 'micro-bass stealing clowns" are out. They put anything in a bucket :rant:. 
Oops mini rant, sorry!


----------



## steelie (Sep 20, 2000)

Good Day,

Indeed oldgrand man - all the more reason to expand the River Watch program across the state.

Steelie


----------



## msunolimit (Aug 20, 2006)

gomer said:


> Thats strange about the DNR on Bella Vista. I grew up on a lake just down the road (which is also private) and have never seen a DNR on it in my lifetime (or on Bella Vista for that matter). The county sheriffs do patrol all the lakes in that area on a regular basis though. Come to think of it, I have NEVER gotten stopped by a CO in Kent county and I fish there more than anywhere else (I have seen them patroling, just never stopped). I have gotten checked in Manistee, Lake, Mason, Newaygo, Muskegon, Ottawa, Wexford and Mecosta counties however.



I've been checked by a CO once, 10 years ago fishing w/ my neighbor and his daughter. CO ran right over his lines, causing 3 trolling rigs to be cut...Ah well.

Hopefully the CO I spoke with a few days ago was serious about patrolling 6th street more...


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Ionia County finally has it's own CO so I am hoping that he patrols some the famous snaggin spots over here. Would like to see a lot of that activity come to a halt. Though the world will always have it's snaggers.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

The way I understood it, Kent and Ionia counties were going to "share" a CO and each county would have one of their own.... anyone else heard this?


----------



## jasburrito (Sep 18, 2007)

Strange I said that about the dnr at 6th. Kid walks up to me in some cammo tech gear and says got your license,caught me off guard. I say ya weres yours. He show me I show him. First time that has happened there.

Lake bella vista has a officer or 2 or 3 at all times. The people on the lake joke about it all the time. They have been known for not checking for fishing licenses. But at the end of this year I guess they started. Heard a few people that live on the lake got tickets for fishing without. Some had guest over fishing as well that home owners had said no license no prob but it was. A few richies were pissed thinking they are above the law.


----------



## msunolimit (Aug 20, 2006)

waterfoul said:


> The way I understood it, Kent and Ionia counties were going to "share" a CO and each county would have one of their own.... anyone else heard this?


My understanding is that the DNR brought 2 CO's in recently, one for Ionia, one for Kent. The CO that has been here (Perez I think it is), will continue working Kent/Ionia...

Regardless, I know there is now more than 1 CO in Kent/Ionia counties, which should quell some of the problems.

There's something not right about the Bella Vista situation either in my opinion. The lake isn't public, nor is it (again, in my opinion) a great fishery. Are there LOTS of fish? Heck yea! Have I ever caught anything (Pike/Bass/Panfish/Walleye) of size? Never... 

What is the sense in policing a PRIVATE lake that is a marginal fishery, when there are numerous other lakes/rivers that NEED this policing? This leads me to believe that a) Bella Vista is paying the Sheriffs large amounts of $$$ for patrols, OR b) The police like the 'scenery' on Bella Vista more :lol:.

All kidding aside, it seems a little pointless having a few 'County Boys' policing a lake that you need a key to access the boat ramp...(and I believe boats also need a Bella Vista access sticker...). If our government is having all these financial issues, why not send the boys in blue to a location that yields the most problems (and thus, most revenue from fines)? Just my 2 cents...

Dave


----------



## jasburrito (Sep 18, 2007)

Bella vista does give money. 1 of the officers has been spotted hanging out at 1 house,must be his buddy. Lake is loaded. Have caught bass,gills,pike and perch out of there. You can also get skunked at times,but thats fishin


----------



## jasburrito (Sep 18, 2007)

The system seems broken at all levels. Kinda scary. The media(news and such) is a joke,appears goverment run.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

steelie said:


> Good Day,
> 
> Indeed oldgrand man - all the more reason to expand the River Watch program across the state.
> 
> Steelie


Honestly, it bothers me more to see those baby smallies get taken than any salmon. And probably happens a heck of a lot more frequently than you can imagine. This year was the only time I ever turned someone in and that was why. The clown had no license either it turned out.


----------



## Big Brown (Sep 18, 2007)

it was snaggin' city down there this past weekend.


----------



## crosscobra (Aug 5, 2007)

yep it sure was.. my cuz was there this moring and he caught 3 kings off yarn balls... so they are there


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

I sure hope you guys realize that not everyone fishing in the boils is "lining" or snagging fish. Now, those guys with the 8' leaders on the other hand....


----------



## crosscobra (Aug 5, 2007)

yeah we know.. the guys i saw there where... the reason is because we saw them... and 90% of there fish swam over to us and where foul hooked... i know some don't but the ones i saw did


----------



## msunolimit (Aug 20, 2006)

ah the joys of fishing 6th street...lol. went down w/ my lady yesterday afternoon for a few minutes to watch the circus...3 guys fishing within 30ft of the ladder (from stream), all 3 rocking out the long leaders...one setup was hilarious; guy had a spinner, below that a few colors of yarn (tied to leader not on hook), then some of that store bought pre-tied spawn...

i wanted to ask him what he planned on catching, and why he felt the need to launch this *****-backward rig into the fish ladder....instead, i bit my tongue and suggested that we leave...

hell, if my new-fisherwoman girlfriend realizes the illegality of his actions (not to mention his screwy setup), i'm surprised more legitimate/ethical anglers stand idly watching...

RAP is going to get to know me very well this fall...:lol:


----------



## turbozx (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey everybody, I'm pretty new to river fishing in general and I would like to try my hand at fishing down at the grand river since I live pretty much downtown here. I got one salmon up in frankfort the other day and I got some spawn out of that, that I'm gonna try tying. 

I guess I'm wondering what would be a succesful setup for fishing the grand. Should I use spawn or try a few other things too? I saw some guys using a single egg on a hook and some flys up on the betsie river. 

Any guidance is appreciated. 

I think I may head over there tonight after I get out of work.

thanks,
Matt


----------



## shmarly (Nov 19, 2002)

msunolimit said:


> hell, if my new-fisherwoman girlfriend realizes the illegality of his actions (not to mention his screwy setup), i'm surprised more legitimate/ethical anglers stand idly watching...
> 
> You mean like you did??


----------



## msunolimit (Aug 20, 2006)

shmarly said:


> You mean like you did??


if either of us had a phone, a call would've been made...don't call me out, or even imply any crap like that...because when i do have my phone, i call RAP...


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

> ah the joys of fishing 6th street...lol. went down w/ my lady yesterday afternoon for a few minutes to watch the circus


And how is Waterfoul doing these days? Glad to hear you guys are doing OK. 

OK, had to do that...it seemed way too easy.  :lol:


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

thousandcasts said:


> And how is Waterfoul doing these days? Glad to hear you guys are doing OK.
> 
> OK, had to do that...it seemed way too easy.  :lol:


 
Hutch... I'm not into stalkers, thank you very much. :lol:

In fact, I've not even wet a line in the Grand anywhere since the carpfest. Too busy bass fishing. 

Soon though, very soon.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

waterfoul said:


> Hutch... I'm not into stalkers, thank you very much. :lol:
> 
> In fact, I've not even wet a line in the Grand anywhere since the carpfest. Too busy bass fishing.
> 
> Soon though, very soon.


Well, since he changed his avatar I couldn't really refer to "the lady" as, "what--hadn't the GHB worn off yet?" :lol:


----------



## nomotrees (Sep 22, 2007)

Newbie to the forums here folks.... so bear with me.
Unfortunately I do not get the chance to get to the West side of the state much. I am usually found haunting N. MI, U.P. and S.east MI waters. I'm going to have a few hours next week to wet a line in the Grand, the rest of the time I'm busy with business. Anyway, as I read through this thread I find that some regulars hold some animosity towards GR 6th st. dam "crowds" and such. I'm right there with ya' on the snaggers but a thorough read of the posts have had a chilling effect on my desire to fish the waters when I finally get a chance to get over there next week. My fly fishing gear is up north which leaves me with my open face gear. If I'm wading in the river without a fly rod am I going to be singled out as a "snagger"? Are the locals / regulars gonna sick the CO's on me? Can anyone give some advice on what a visitor such as myself should be using in terms of gear / bait, etc.?

All I'm trying to do is use the time I have to its fullest. Being in conference rooms all day long is not what I like to do, especially with a river right next to me... any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## msunolimit (Aug 20, 2006)

thousandcasts said:


> Well, since he changed his avatar I couldn't really refer to "the lady" as, "what--hadn't the GHB worn off yet?" :lol:



hah , too funny hutch (and mikey)... hutch, the 'lady' i was referring to is lunkerchic101... from what i hear, she's about 1/3rd the size of the girls you're aiming for :lol:. just playin' of course.

by the way, pm sent nomotrees


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

nomotrees said:


> Newbie to the forums here folks.... so bear with me.
> Unfortunately I do not get the chance to get to the West side of the state much. I am usually found haunting N. MI, U.P. and S.east MI waters. I'm going to have a few hours next week to wet a line in the Grand, the rest of the time I'm busy with business. Anyway, as I read through this thread I find that some regulars hold some animosity towards GR 6th st. dam "crowds" and such. I'm right there with ya' on the snaggers but a thorough read of the posts have had a chilling effect on my desire to fish the waters when I finally get a chance to get over there next week. My fly fishing gear is up north which leaves me with my open face gear. *If I'm wading in the river without a fly rod am I going to be singled out as a "snagger"? Are the locals / regulars gonna sick the CO's on me? *Can anyone give some advice on what a visitor such as myself should be using in terms of gear / bait, etc.?
> 
> All I'm trying to do is use the time I have to its fullest. Being in conference rooms all day long is not what I like to do, especially with a river right next to me... any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


No, you'll actually find most people down there are actually fishing as it should be done. But, like anything, a few bad apples ruin the bunch. Fish where, and however you want. Shoot me a PM when you get here (if you can). If I'm available I'd be willing to give you a hand... maybe we could use my boat downstream a little ways and toss tots and float some spawn.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

msunolimit said:


> hah , too funny hutch (and mikey)... hutch, the 'lady' i was referring to is lunkerchic101... from what i hear, she's about 1/3rd the size of the girls you're aiming for :lol:. just playin' of course.
> 
> by the way, pm sent nomotrees


No sir, I'm like a carnival ride in reverse: "You must weigh under this weight in order to ride."  :lol:



> If I'm wading in the river without a fly rod am I going to be singled out as a "snagger"?


No, if you're wading WITH a flyrod you'll be singled out as a snagger. 



> Are the locals / regulars gonna sick the CO's on me?


Why would they do that? They don't want to have to stop fishing when the CO shows up. 

Welcome to the site! 

I need to go update my sig now...


----------



## msunolimit (Aug 20, 2006)

thousandcasts said:


> No sir, I'm like a carnival ride in reverse: "You must weigh under this weight in order to ride."  :lol:


:lol:Very Nice Lol..:lol:


----------

